# Ranger School - some photos



## Ravage (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, not sure if its RIP or Ranger School.









> Rangers wait in formation to participate in the Combat Water Survival Assessment obstacle on Fort Benning, Georgia. The CWSA consists of a 40 ft high rise walk on a plank 2 ft wide, a rope crawl and drop, and a 70ft zip line ride. There are three phases in Ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.









> A ranger cadre watches a trainee drop 40 ft into a lake during his performance in the Combat Water Survival Assessment course on Fort Bennning Georgia. The CWSA consists of a 40 ft. high rise walk on a plank 2 ft wide, a rope crawl and drop, and a 70ft. zip line ride. There are three phases in ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.









> A ranger cadre watches a trainee drop 40 ft. into a lake during his performance in the Combat Water Survival Assessment course on Fort Bennning Georgia. The CWSA consists of a 40 ft high rise walk on a plank 2 ft. wide, a rope crawl and drop, and a 70ft zip line ride. There are three phases in ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.









> A ranger instructor explains to company of rangers the technical instructions of repelling from the 50 ft rock to his left in Dahlonega, Georgia. There are three phases in ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.









> A ranger stands ready with his gear while participating in the mountain training course at Dahlonega, Georgia. There are three phases in ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 14, 2009)

> A ranger finds a good place to eat his first hot meal in days while tolerating the rain during the 2nd phase of ranger training called mountaineering in Dahlonega, Georgia. There are three phases in ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.









> Rangers find a good place to eat their first hot meal in days while tolerating the rain during the 2nd phase of ranger training called mountaineering in Dahlonega, Georgia. There are three phases in ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.









> A company of rangers silently negotiate their way to an enemy objective while participating in the third phase of ranger training at Camp James E. Rudder, Florida. There are three phases in ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.









> A company of rangers silently negotiate their way to an enemy objective while participating in the third phase of Ranger training at Camp James E. Rudder, Florida. There are three phases in ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.









> A company of rangers lay down support fire on an enemy objective while participating in the third phase of ranger training at Camp James E. Rudder, Florida. There are three phases in ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 14, 2009)

> Rangers secure an enemy objective while participating in the third phase of ranger training at Camp James E. Rudder, Florida. There are three phases in ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.









> A Ranger secures an enemy objective while participating in the third phase of Ranger training at Camp James E. Rudder, Florida. There are three phases in Ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.









> Wet ranger boots and uniforms hang from a clothes line after 72 hours of trudging through the swamps of Florida in the rain. Rangers are completing the third phase called swamp training at Camp James E. Rudder, Florida. Twenty four rangers were diagnosed with immersion foot after the hike. There are three phases in ranger training which include the Benning Phase in Fort Benning Georgia, Mountain Phase in Dahlonega, Georgia, and the Florida Phase at Camp James E. Rudder.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 14, 2009)

Ranger School.....no Mountain Phase in RIP.....

Great photos Ravage....I still have nightmares...

Thanks for rekindling my RS PTSD....LMAO!


----------



## Ravage (Apr 14, 2009)

Your welcome ;)


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 14, 2009)

amazing photos.....especially of that one with the RI talking to the group at mountains.  I'm taking a pilgrimage back to Yonah to honor a friend this summer.


----------



## lancero (Apr 14, 2009)

"Whatcha' gonna do now PL?"


----------



## 0699 (Apr 14, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> amazing photos.....especially of that one with the RI talking to the group at mountains.



Agreed.  Good photo.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Ranger Quotes I remember.*



lancero said:


> "Whatcha' gonna do now PL?"



RI: Ranger, why the hell did you do that?
Student: Carpe Scrotum Sergeant
RI: Ranger you better tell me what the hell that means before I smoke the piss outta you
Student:  it means "Grab sack, Sergeant".  The squad was just hurting so I just made the decision to assault.  Had to get them moving somehow. 
RI...... alright Ranger, continue mission.


RI: Ranger, why do that?
Student:  ummmm Sua Sponte Sergeant?
RI: Ranger, do pushups.

Student A: PL what the hell are you doing?
PL(a buddy of mine): dude, chill before I put an e-tool through your f***ing skull

Student: I recycled Vaughns Platoon so they sent me back to Darby

RI for recycles at Benning: Excellent ranger! Now you are tracking like a hobo on a soup sandwich.

Me (cherry O with zero deployments): so smitty do these missions seem realistic?
Smitty (batt boy with multiple rotations): Dude, right now, this s*** reminds me of Afghanistan...no joke

Student song(sing to the tune of Flintstones): Frago! It's the Frago! it's the never changing S-O-P! Left pocket, No you're right pocket!, now just hang it off your LBE! 

RI ISG: Ranger, do you accept the recycle?
Me: Yes 1SG.
1SG: Why
Me: 1SG, even if I wanted to quit I can't b/c I'm an O and everyone knows it.  And besides, my wife is deployed to Sadr city, her truck got blown up last week so my male ego won't let me quit especially when my spouse is going outside the wire daily in iraq.  I've got a mech infantry platoon from 2/4 ID waiting for me to take over in Iraq so I can't quit because they need a PL who can suck it up and drive on....and all my stuff is in storage and someone else is living in my apartment..... I've got no place else to go.
1SG:  *after laughing a bit and a smile* alright sir get the hell outta here. and for god's sake get a go on your damn patrols


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 14, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> amazing photos.....especially of that one with the RI talking to the group at mountains.



That photo is awesome.  First thing I thought was that the mist holds the memory of everyone else who's gone through it.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll never forget it.  The mist, the sunrises...or the sunsets....we had church one night at sunset...amazing


----------



## vicat777 (Apr 14, 2009)

Eating the hot "A" Rats before the rain washes it off the plate.....classic memories!!!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 14, 2009)

I would so not want to go through school again in ACUs.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 14, 2009)

Why not ?


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Why not ?



ah let me count the ways
1) if a button breaks it can be re-sewn by ranger.  Bdus had buttons. velcro just gets mucky and doesn't hold, even a clean one after a couple washings is junk.  so pockets on front of blouse and side of pants become un-reliable and worthless. 
2) BDUs could hold well with ranger's ruck during movements since the crotch was double sewn.  ACUs...not so much
3) front pockets were straight and kept stuff from falling out...great for extra ear plugs, q-tips, even the icom radio.  slanted pockets, combine with velro that won't close = losing darn near everything out your pockets

anyone else?....


----------



## lancero (Apr 14, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> ah let me count the ways
> 1) if a button breaks it can be re-sewn by ranger.  Bdus had buttons. velcro just gets mucky and doesn't hold, even a clean one after a couple washings is junk.  so pockets on front of blouse and side of pants become un-reliable and worthless.
> 2) BDUs could hold well with ranger's ruck during movements since the crotch was double sewn.  ACUs...not so much
> 3) front pockets were straight and kept stuff from falling out...great for extra ear plugs, q-tips, even the icom radio.  slanted pockets, combine with velro that won't close = losing darn near everything out your pockets
> ...



4) The camouflage pattern/color is gay


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 16, 2009)

> ah let me count the ways


Sounds like somebody didn't do a very good job of field testing at Natick...


----------



## Scotth (Apr 16, 2009)

Excellent pics Rav


----------



## Centermass (Apr 17, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> Student song(sing to the tune of Flintstones): Frago! It's the Frago! it's the never changing S-O-P! Left pocket, No you're right pocket!, now just hang it off your LBE!




Had I still been an RI and heard this song, the fucking writer would have gotten a major plus


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 17, 2009)

Like the song on the bottom of this page  http://www.nelsonguirado.com/index.php/Military/2007/07/24/officer_training_theme_song_whatcha_gonn


----------



## Tyrant (Apr 17, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Like the song on the bottom of this page  http://www.nelsonguirado.com/index.php/Military/2007/07/24/officer_training_theme_song_whatcha_gonn



That reminded me of this site.
http://www.soundsofswc.com/Sos.html


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Centermass said:


> Had I still been an RI and heard this song, the fucking writer would have gotten a major plus



Just like this little ditty (chaplains forgive us crazy ranger students :) )

Noah was a small boat captain
moses was a land-nav nogo
david was a small arms expert
goliath didn't wear his K-pot
Judas was a buddy******


----------



## Centermass (Apr 18, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## RGRRTO (Apr 20, 2009)

Are they wearing life jackets during the 40' drop?
If so, does anyone know when this started?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 20, 2009)

RGRRTO said:


> Are they wearing life jackets during the 40' drop?
> If so, does anyone know when this started?



Wow...appears so.  :doh:


----------



## Centermass (Apr 20, 2009)

RGRRTO said:


> Are they wearing life jackets during the 40' drop?
> If so, does anyone know when this started?



When weak or non swimmers would no longer "bob" 

(Being submerged underwater made it difficult for both the student who could not hear the RI's instructions and for the RI, who could not interpret acknowledgement of an ass chewing given the student based on just the bubbles alone..........)


----------



## RGRRTO (Apr 20, 2009)

Centermass said:


> When weak or non swimmers would no longer "bob"
> 
> (Being submerged underwater made it difficult for both the student who could not hear the RI's instructions and for the RI, who could not interpret acknowledgement of an ass chewing given the student based on just the bubbles alone..........)



Yea, I guess wearing a life jacket is an effective method of identifying weak or non-swimmers.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Apr 20, 2009)

If I remember correctly we all had to wear life jackets no matter what skill swimmer you were; I went in '05.


----------



## RGRRTO (Apr 20, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> If I remember correctly we all had to wear life jackets no matter what skill swimmer you were; I went in '05.



Thanks. I imagine there must have been an incident that lead to that decision.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 20, 2009)

It wasn't like that in 2001.  I remember getting a beautiful bloody nose hitting the water


----------



## lancero (Apr 21, 2009)

No life jacket in 1998 either.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Apr 21, 2009)

RB said:


> Ranger School.....no Mountain Phase in RIP.....
> 
> Great photos Ravage....I still have nightmares...
> 
> Thanks for rekindling my RS PTSD....LMAO!




LOL - that's what I was going to say!


Great photo's - too bad they don't still have desert phase.


As far as the pool goes, I remember breaking Ice and thanking the God's of Cold to be one of the first.....those poor bastards that had to wait in line for each activity truly froze their fucking asses off.

This among many other things dispelled my dumbass Yankee belief that the south was warm......


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 24, 2009)

We broke the ice on Malvesti.....I shudder still thinking about it....that was one of the most god-awful experiences of my life so far....and I was sick for about two weeks afterwards.

they made us sing songs going down the zip line...i sang robert earle keane's "copenhagen"


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 24, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> We broke the ice on Malvesti.....I shudder still thinking about it....that was one of the most god-awful experiences of my life so far....and I was sick for about two weeks afterwards.
> 
> they made us sing songs going down the zip line...i sang robert earle keane's "copenhagen"




It's sad when the swamps in Florida smelled better than Malvesti .


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 28, 2010)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Wow...appears so.  :doh:


 

we wore them back in 99, so it's not that new of a thing. Those fuckers are a pain in the ass because when you did the drop, you were guaranteed to blow a button on your BDU coat.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 28, 2010)

Quick question to those who been there. PL are selected randomly or are they NCO's/O's who are attending the School ?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 28, 2010)

It's basically whoever. They usually try to keep an O/NCO in a leadership position but they might not be in charge... I was TL/SL/WSL/PL but never psg through my times


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2010)

Seems easy enough...   NOT!

Great pics.

I can honestly say that's one school I have no desire to go to.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Apr 29, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Quick question to those who been there. PL are selected randomly or are they NCO's/O's who are attending the School ?


 
I was a PL for actions-on during my second round in mountains, had a Battboy RI as my grader.  He rode me hard the whole entire time and then on top of that gave me a no go, lol.

Everything was going great during our raid up until the opfor opened up with a 240 from on top of the hill directly above the objective we were assualting through... FML


----------



## kabob-dh (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool pictures and even better stories.  Sounds like its a challenge.


----------



## Spartans_Own (Jul 29, 2010)

Ahhh i just graduated last month and its amazing how cool they can make school look with some pictures lol....


----------



## pardus (Jul 29, 2010)

Spartans_Own said:


> Ahhh i just graduated last month and its amazing how cool they can make school look with some pictures lol....


 
Excellent! Well done.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2010)

Spartans_Own said:


> Ahhh i just graduated last month and its amazing how cool they can make school look with some pictures lol....



Looking at your posts, you started out with the intent of enlisting, enlisted, and are now a RS grad and in the 75th, correct?

First, congrats!
Second, you are the first member I can remember who has gone from "zero to hero" so to speak. If we've had others I don't recall them.

Well done.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 29, 2010)

Spartans_Own said:


> Ahhh i just graduated last month and its amazing how cool they can make school look with some pictures lol....


 
Godamm, well done Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 30, 2010)

Spartans_Own said:


> Ahhh i just graduated last month and its amazing how cool they can make school look with some pictures lol....



Well done Ranger !!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 30, 2010)

Spartans_Own said:


> Ahhh i just graduated last month and its amazing how cool they can make school look with some pictures lol....


 
I guess photos of pulling security and droning wouldn't be too popular lol


----------



## Centermass (Jul 30, 2010)

Were you class 6 or 7?

I like how you've already sported the "Tab Check" mantra in your title......lol

Well done and congrats Ranger. (Sounds pretty good, doesn't it?)


----------



## Scotth (Jul 30, 2010)

Spartans_Own said:


> Ahhh i just graduated last month and its amazing how cool they can make school look with some pictures lol....



Congrats and well done.  :)


----------



## Spartans_Own (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I didnt even think about that..I was a member before I even enlisted haha.  I was class 07 btw


----------

